# 49ers year??



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)

The time is here will they prevail and take the Super Bowl this year?


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 16, 2012)

They might ....if gore stays healthy 
But then again its still way to early to say 


My dad is a niners fan so I have to hear about them a lot 
Especially when the raiders lose


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

So is my chick, lol. 
Looking forward to that game tonight.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> They might ....if gore stays healthy
> But then again its still way to early to say
> 
> My dad is a niners fan so I have to hear about them a lot
> Especially when the raiders lose



Sounds like my kid and me..


----------



## smok3h (Sep 16, 2012)

You guys definitely have a great team. Handed it to my Green and Gold boys last week.

Hoping for a playoff rematch in a few months .


----------



## herbal.experience (Sep 16, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> The time is here will they prevail and take the Super Bowl this year?


title #6 here we come!

can you say harbough brother SB? (it would be crazy)



KushXOJ said:


> They might ....if gore stays healthy
> But then again its still way to early to say
> 
> 
> ...


if gore stays healthy? -- he gets hurt every yr.. lol.

it would be unlikely that he doesnt get hurt this yr..

..but then again .. we have brandon jacobs to take all the injuries this yr.


----------



## ...... (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope cause the Eagles will knock them out the playoffs.


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuck ya go niners!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2012)

...... said:


> Nope cause the Eagles will knock them out the playoffs.


????who????


----------



## ...... (Sep 16, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> ????who????


 The Eagles finally got a defense and Vick showed he can score in crunch time.They can beat anybody now.I give the 49ers there respect though,I thought last year was a fluke but there still playing at a high level.Hopfully we see a 49ers vs Eagles NFC Champioship game come January. I lost a lot of respect for the Ravens after today though.They gotta be one of the dirtiest teams in football and they go and cry about the refs not calling penalties on the Eagles after these bum ass refs tried to gift wrap them the game on the Eagles final drive.They need to just admit when it came down to it they were outplayed by the better team.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 4, 2013)

Well... here we are again. I can't wait1 Green Bay prepare to be made into Swiss Cheese!


----------



## blacksun (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't think GB has gotten much better since their last match up. However, IIRC they did have some kind of sickness, flu?, when they got demolished in the playoffs, so hopefully this game is a little bit more even.

49ers on the other hand look just as good if not better. I don't think we got to watch FG or CK much during the preseason. Haven't seen much of arod either though...They are all definitely going to be on fire for this game, should be a good one.


----------



## blacksun (Sep 9, 2013)

Definitely was a close game the whole way through. Really good. Hopefully they meet up in the playoffs again.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 9, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Definitely was a close game the whole way through. Really good. Hopefully they meet up in the playoffs again.


If this should occur, the results would be the same unless GB somehow finds a running game.

They were 19 rushes for a paltry 63 yards yesterday.


----------



## blacksun (Sep 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If this should occur, the results would be the same unless GB somehow finds a running game.
> 
> They were 19 rushes for a paltry 63 yards yesterday.




It was their running back's first NFL game ever, fresh out of college, and he still sawed through the 49er's D a few times, _arguably the best D in the entire NFL_.

And I'm pretty sure there will be more than enough games for him to get some practice in before the playoffs.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 9, 2013)

blacksun said:


> It was their running back's first NFL game ever, fresh out of college, and he still sawed through the 49er's D a few times, _arguably the best D in the entire NFL_.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure there will be more than enough games for him to get some practice in before the playoffs.


Bear fan here, the Packers have gone through countless RB's during the course of Aaron Rodger's career...we shall see.

If not, GB becomes very one dimensional yet again...and beatable.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Broncos will win the superbowl!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Broncos will win the superbowl!


Broncos/Bears in NYC come Feb...I like the sound of that one.

Jay Cutler Vs. Denver...lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2013)

No way the Niners do shit this year. Like ive stated before, the losers of the super bowl normaly have a bad follow up year. 

Consider that with the fact that the Hawks raped the niners again, Keap threw his worst game for a 20.0 passer rating. Boldin was a ghost, and the niners looker like a college team vs the hawks. Good luck niners fans...lol!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2013)

If the Seahawks ever figure out how to win on the road & get home field advantage for the playoffs, look out. But until then, they will play any playoff games away from Seattle, where they won't have an unfair advantage.......Seahawks are mortals on the road.......49'ers will see them soon in San Fran......well see.....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> If the Seahawks ever figure out how to win on the road & get home field advantage for the playoffs, look out. But until then, they will play any playoff games away from Seattle, where they won't have an unfair advantage.......Seahawks are mortals on the road.......49'ers will see them soon in San Fran......well see.....


Every team gets a home field advantage, how is seattles unfair? Lol! And we won a 10am road game and are 4 of 5 on our last road games. What you talk about is a thing of the past. Look, the hawks are only gonna get better throughout the season with Clemons and Harvin coming back. I'd be looking out already. 

Lol "unfair advantage", such a Fourty whiner.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2013)

With all the great Seahawk teams from the past, they have never won a Super Bowl............I don't see that trend changing any time soon.......


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> With all the great Seahawk teams from the past, they have never won a Super Bowl............I don't see that trend changing any time soon.......


Well we did get robbed last time we had a chance. And I dont see what the past has anything to do with anything. That's terrible logic.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Well we did get robbed last time we had a chance. And I dont see what the past has anything to do with anything. That's terrible logic.


I agree with you, the past has nothing to do with anything, so quit looking back at last week...........Seahawks have an ass whipping coming in San Fran.......... there's something you can look forward too........


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

How about we give the 49er fans a switch for the lights at Candlestick, and when the Seahawks have the ball, they can turn out the lights. Because that's what Seattle fans do with sound. When you have designed a facility, that is rigged to give your team an unfair advantage, that's not right. Is that the only way the Seahawks can win, is to cheat?.....sad....show how desperate the PNW is for recognition....ever since the Sonics,...er I mean Thunder, fled......


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 19, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Every team gets a home field advantage, how is seattles unfair? Lol! And we won a 10am road game and are 4 of 5 on our last road games. What you talk about is a thing of the past. Look, the hawks are only gonna get better throughout the season with Clemons and Harvin coming back. I'd be looking out already.
> 
> Lol "unfair advantage", such a Fourty whiner.


The acoustics of that stadium combined with seating right on top of the playing surface gives the Seahags a distinct advantage. Modern offenses are all based on timing, and the noise factor on the field truly disrupts opposing QB communications.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

What if the 49ers new stadium had fog machines set up so that when the opposing team had the ball, they could fog the field at will? Home field advantage?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2013)

doublejj said:


> How about we give the 49er fans a switch for the lights at Candlestick, and when the Seahawks have the ball, they can turn out the lights. Because that's what Seattle fans do with sound. When you have designed a facility, that is rigged to give your team an unfair advantage, that's not right. Is that the only way the Seahawks can win, is to cheat?.....sad....show how desperate the PNW is for recognition....ever since the Sonics,...er I mean Thunder, fled......


waaa it's too loud 






So dilusional. Are you gonna complain about the niners new stadium next year that's being designed to do the same thing with acoustics? I seriously doubt it. Sad how you cant just accept a loss like a normal fan. Most niners fans I've spoken with just admit they got flat out beat. 

Get her faks strite, the sonics were stollen from Seattle. You are pretty uninformed, and a sore loser to boot. If the niners do manage to beat the hawks later, you won't see me complaining about unfairness.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2013)

doublejj said:


> What if the 49ers new stadium had fog machines set up so that when the opposing team had the ball, they could fog the field at will? Home field advantage?


The 9ers new stadium is being designed to be just as loud or louder that the Klink, you are a fan and don't even know this? You better start getting pissed at your own team next year. You will either be a hypocrite or you will start hating your own team for "cheating", which is it?

Look, thats the way things are going. You wanna go back to the 80s when I QB could just get a free time out because he couldn't hear? How fucking lame.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow talking about fog machines and turning lights out, so damn funny! Yours is the only fan base that crap would come out of. Noise has always been a part of the game.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

Nothing to say today I see...

Go hawks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

KC looks better than SF this year. 

How embarrassing.

I guess your fans are just too quiet...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 25, 2013)

Bit in all honesty I bet the niners bounce back. I want this rivalry to be competitive!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh it's on Peyote! 
There was circumstance that led to our week 2 loss against yo. And it was ugly!
Ring match coming this Sunday, and I honestly don't think you realize what's actually coming...


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

SO........of the 2 games tomorrow, I'm most excited by Excited about the N.E game, but as to S.F/Seattle.........have to say , Seattle should preveil.

Reasoning stated, in other thread.

But, for sure, tomorrow will be one hell of a good fay, for football, IMO


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 18, 2014)

I like a nice Sativa when I watch Foot Ball. 
And
I'm hoping the Niners start off with touch downs and sack the QB,
best way to take out the 12th.
Old School Panama Red it's on wake and bake to the games.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm having a little Cherry Pie with my smoked Seahawk tomorrow.......


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 19, 2014)

My friend is grilling teriyaki chickenhawk and I am bringing the cookies.. Girl Scout Cookies that is...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 19, 2014)

Bbq at my house and I have some kush wreck and afgoo on deck . Go NINERS


----------



## match box (Jan 19, 2014)

The 49s can't win in Seattle. The 12th man is too strong. I would like to see the hawks win but most of all I want to see a good game.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 19, 2014)

match box said:


> The 49s can't win in Seattle. The 12th man is too strong. I would like to see the hawks win but most of all I want to see a good game.


Like Kapernack said there's only 11 on the filed.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 19, 2014)

go seahawks


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2968124


Is that a young Richard Sherman?......


----------

